# Need a budget P&S for a start, please help



## clickclick (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

I need an under 13k P&S for a start. I have liked a few, but not able to make up my mind. Hence i thought of getting an advice from the experienced ones like on this forum.

I would like to upgrade to a DSLR in future, but only once am comfortable and used to a P&S. it should have manual mode, I want a camera which is not fully automatic like u go out and click and the camera does everything. I want to play around with the features like the aperture, iso, shutter etc

Following are the ones that are in my budget, apart from these, if u can suggest anything good under 13k would be appreciated.

Canon SX 160IS (doesnt have panorama)
Nikon L 310
Nikon L 810
Sony DSC H100 (not sure if it has a full manual mode, description says that it has 'manual exposure' it just has 'P' and 'M' on the dial)
Panasonic DMC LZ20 (unbranded lens, not the standard lieca lens)
Fujifilm S2980 (comes with an EVF, reviews not so good)
Fujifilm S4500 (comes with an EVF, reviews not so good)

Thanks


----------



## lm2k (Nov 17, 2012)

remov Nikon l310 and l810---they don't have pasm and manual focus.

pls mention u r exact usage if possible like low lite,landscape, long telephoto or other?


----------



## clickclick (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi,

Nature, birds, portraits, landscape, these are the areas i am interested in, and some abstracts too.

I am trying to increase my budget, but i dont know if i ll be able to really, if i am, then i guess i would go in for the panasonic fz47.

But if u could help me out with the above mentioned models excluding the nikon s, that would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## lm2k (Nov 18, 2012)

Sony h100 does have manual mode n we can select aperture n shutter speed but it does not hav manual focus.There is a sample video availabe on youtube.
well very little is known abt panasonic lz20, there r no reviews of both so it is hard to make any statement about both.
About canon sx160is, dont worry about panaroma, we can simply take a series of shots and make a panaroma using a third party software. But canon have very useful CHDK hack which allows us to shoot raw, timelapse,shutter speed overrides, and more.
Panasonic fz47 is nice but canon sx240hs is also very nice for image quality but it has a bit slower lens .


----------



## clickclick (Nov 18, 2012)

lm2k said:


> Sony h100 does have manual mode n we can select aperture n shutter speed but it does not hav manual focus.There is a sample video availabe on youtube.



Dropped the idea of sony too, i watched the video, and it was losing focus while zooming in and out. On the otherhad the video test of canon sx160is was superb. 

I guess for my budget the canon sx160is is the best. Can u please tell me what software were u talking about to join the images for the panorama a feature that is missing in the canon sx 160is?

Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 18, 2012)

photoshop have a very simple interface to join pics to create panorama...just take 4-5 continuous shots with anything and i am sure photoshop can join them togather 

BTW SX160 FZ47 and SX240HS all are great....u have to check what u want exactly


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Nov 19, 2012)

Yesterday i checked canon ixus 125 !
Amazing camera ! Full HD video recording and can record in Slow motion too !
Superb Macro and the guy showed me so amazing functions 
Mind blown after i saw that camera...DO CHECK IT ONCE !


----------



## clickclick (Nov 19, 2012)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> Yesterday i checked canon ixus 125 !
> Amazing camera ! Full HD video recording and can record in Slow motion too !
> Superb Macro and the guy showed me so amazing functions
> Mind blown after i saw that camera...DO CHECK IT ONCE !



just 5x optical zoom, not for me.

I have increased my budget a little and have following cams now, tell me the best out of them,

canon sx160 is
canon sx240 hs
panasonic lumix tz25

and which batteries are better? aa ni mh or the lithium ion? what is the battery life of lithium ion? cause once they wear off, the new one comes around 1000-1500.

Thanks


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Nov 19, 2012)

clickclick said:


> just 5x optical zoom, not for me.
> 
> I have increased my budget a little and have following cams now, tell me the best out of them,
> 
> ...



Looks like you've got Interest in photography...
so i'd suggest you not to go with long zoom. you'll not get good photo quality
rather look for a camera with better sensor ...
Canon PowerShot SX240 looks best among the one you said ..its got a CMOS sensor 
CMOS>CCD


----------



## lm2k (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Need a budget P&amp;S for a start, please help*



clickclick said:


> just 5x optical zoom, not for me.
> 
> I have increased my budget a little and have following cams now, tell me the best out of them,
> 
> ...



litiium battery last a bit longer while  ni mh last around 120 shots depending on camera. but ni mh are cheaper n we can always carry more than one set.But make sure u get a Fast charger, slow charger is irritating.
 and i think panasonic TZ25 and panasonic TZ18 have similar image quality except TZ25 has 12mp mos so it wud hav faster burst n HD vid rec.TZ20 was bad as compared to TZ18.
SO canon sx240 or panny FZ47 if u r increasing u r budget.



Tejas.Gupta said:


> Looks like you've got Interest in photography...
> so i'd suggest you not to go with long zoom. you'll not get good photo quality
> rather look for a camera with better sensor ...
> Canon PowerShot SX240 looks best among the one you said ..its got a CMOS sensor
> CMOS>CCD



CMOS>CCD only n only 4 speed.See here
zoom sometimes is important, we cannot go near the subject sometimes.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 19, 2012)

Regarding CMOS vs CCD... I know there are plenty of articles that say CCD is better and also prove their point by pictures. These articles are absolutely right excep for the fact that they were written in 2008 or before. Today CMOS is better than CCD that is why all new DSLR's use CMOS. Since development around CCD has stopped, the best CCD sensor is probably present in Leica M9. Both 5D m3 and D800 beat it by a huge margin in IQ and more important in HIGH ISO noise performance for which CCD was once known for.

Coming to OP's question SX240 is the best


----------



## clickclick (Nov 19, 2012)

I am tired of doing research. I have been doing this thing since last 10 days and still i am not able to make up my mind. Please guys tell me is it worth spending 3-4k extra on sx240 and fz47? cause i have really liked the canon sx160 is.

The only thing which bothers me is the future cost of the new lithium ion battery. Its 1500-2000 now for both canon and panasonic.

After this i wont ask anyone, i ll just order it.

Thanks


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 19, 2012)

Lithium ion batteries are good, they should last an year atleast with moderate usage... maybe more.  The IQ of sx240 is much better than 160is


----------



## lm2k (Nov 19, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Lithium ion batteries are good, they should last an year atleast with moderate usage... maybe more.  The IQ of sx240 is much better than 160is



1+   for sx240is. 
But upto 13k sx160is or zs8 r gud.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 19, 2012)

go for sx240HS or fz47 which ever form u like..


----------



## clickclick (Nov 19, 2012)

First of all, a big thank u to all who have confused me (in a good sense)  and helped me out deciding. I have finalized Canon SX160IS. I just need to spend some quality time with the camera and its settings. And if i get into it and can feel that yes photography is what i want to get into seriously, that day I will buy a D-SLR.

One last question, the sellers on ebay are offering the camera for 10800-11800, but they are giving a 4gb SD card. Whereas on the other hand flipkart is offering a 4gb SDHC card for 12600.

Which card is better? SD or SDHC and what class it should be? 4 or 10?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 19, 2012)

SDHC is better but 4gb cost just 300 ....and class 10 is better for video...class 4 is ok for pics


----------



## clickclick (Nov 19, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> SDHC is better but 4gb cost just 300 ....and class 10 is better for video...class 4 is ok for pics



Sorry i framed the sentence wrong  I meant flipkart is offering the camera for 12600 with a 4gb SDHC card and ebay price form different sellers is between 10800-11800, but they are giving a 4gb SD card.

Where should i buy from? Not getting my maths right here.


----------



## lm2k (Nov 19, 2012)

clickclick said:


> Sorry i framed the sentence wrong  I meant flipkart is offering the camera for 12600 with a 4gb SDHC card and ebay price form different sellers is between 10800-11800, but they are giving a 4gb SD card.
> 
> Where should i buy from? Not getting my maths right here.



12.6 k is too much for sx160is.
Did u try 2 find this locally in u r city?
On ebay its min 11.4k, fine. Ask the seller if the product comes with original manufacturer waranty card? N is it deliverable 2 u r address. N always buy frm power seller when on ebay. U can get further discount if u hav icici or similar bank acc. Also u wud hav 2 get rechargeble batteries n charger.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 19, 2012)

Actually I meant that u can just neglect the free 4GB card and get the cam from the cheaper seller....the price of 4GB SDHC is just Rs.300 anyways


----------



## clickclick (Nov 20, 2012)

lm2k said:


> 12.6 k is too much for sx160is.
> Did u try 2 find this locally in u r city?
> On ebay its min 11.4k, fine. Ask the seller if the product comes with original manufacturer waranty card? N is it deliverable 2 u r address. N always buy frm power seller when on ebay. U can get further discount if u hav icici or similar bank acc. Also u wud hav 2 get rechargeble batteries n charger.



No, I have not been to local dealers. I shall go today.

Powerseller on ebay- Price listed 11,500 after 7% ICICI discount- 10,695
Envie Power Charger + Eneloop 2100mah 4 batteries- 1,270 with shipping of 110, after 7% discount- 1,181
Sandisk Ultra SDHC 8Gb Class 10 Memory Card from Flipkart- 538
Total Camera + Accessories= 12414 and I will have an extra 4Gb Card + Carry Pouch

What say guys? Aur kuch better ho sakta hai?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 20, 2012)

very good combo  best one


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 20, 2012)

I would highly recommend you to opt for Canon SX240, its a great cam


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 20, 2012)

u r right sx240 have definitely better pic quality then fz47..


----------



## clickclick (Nov 20, 2012)

Now when i fully made up my mind for canon sx160is, one of our member in another thread said, "features are the same except the improved autofocus and zoom from 12x to 16x, why put extra 3-4k, buy canon sx150is"

Damn, and i am confused again. I said i wont ask anyone again, but i am 'majboor' to ask this, "canon sx150is or canon sx160is"?

Thanks


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 20, 2012)

^ you re getting more zoom for just 3k... SX160 is a better deal.... It is always good to have more zoom... especially while taking shots of birds, insects or shots with creamy blurred background/bokeh.


----------



## nac (Nov 26, 2012)

Click, What state are you? Still confused?

SX150 - You just wanna fiddle with manual exposure controls before upgrading to a DSLR. As far as controls is concern, both SX150 and SX160 are same.
SX160 - Since you have the budget for SX160, you can go for it. Better focal range, improved AF, battery life. I think it's worth that extra 3 grand.

Don't get confused. You will be OK with any of those two.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 26, 2012)

yaah once u get ur cam...you will have to learn a lot soo get any of them...get SX160 coz in P&S newer is sometimes better..


----------



## clickclick (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Need a budget P&amp;amp;S for a start, please help*

Finally decided and wont change my decision, going in for a Canon SX160IS. I would be buying it from ebay and this would be my first big purchase from ebay. Kindly help me choose a seller.

New Canon Powershot Camera SX160 IS 16MP 16X+4GB+Case+Vat Bill | eBay

Canon PowerShot SX160 IS 16MP 16x Optical Zoom | eBay

Canon PowerShot SX160 IS 16.0 Megapixels Digital Camera - Black | eBay

Thanks

Thats the zoom and video quality of canon sx 160is for u, watch it at 720p

115Kmph show by BSL WAP-4 hauled HW-LTT AC Super Express! - YouTube


----------



## nac (Nov 28, 2012)

With this seller (third one) you would get better deal... Use coupons...


----------



## clickclick (Nov 28, 2012)

nac said:


> With this seller (third one) you would get better deal... Use coupons...



Yeah even i thought of buying from the same seller. I have 7% off coupon, anybody here having a better one and doesnt wish to use please share


----------



## nac (Nov 28, 2012)

^  I don't have any...


----------



## clickclick (Dec 15, 2012)

Okay people, I have bought a camera finally and after getting confused in various makes and models, finally i settled for Canon 1100D and bought it 
Two main reasons were-
1- Budget
2- Lenses (my cousin brother has a canon 550d and 7d, and a range of canon lenses, which i could borrow from him when he is not using)

Ordered the camera with kit lens from ebay for 21,143 with the standard 18-55 IS kit lens and 2 years canon india warranty with a sandisk ultra 4gb class 6 sdhc card and canon EOS dslr carry bag.

I would like to thank all of u who posted in this thread especially, nac, sujoy, prashanth, im2k, anant 

*i.imgur.com/MHg64.jpg


----------



## nac (Dec 15, 2012)

Great... 

Good decision to go for DSLR than a fixed lens camera... Congrats...


----------

